# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  Rhodri Giggs to join Corrie?

## Perdita

The younger brother of football legend Ryan Giggs is set to join the cast of Coronation Street according to reports.

Rhodri Giggs, 41, is eyeing up a role on the cobbles after impressing ITV bosses following a performance in an advert for Paddy Power.

Despite Rhodri never acting professionally, speculation is now rife that the brother of 45-year-old Welsh wonder Ryan could be making his way to the long-running soap.

âEveryone was really impressed by Rhodri on set. He was a natural in front of the camera,â a source told the Daily Star Sunday.


Digital Spy

----------

